# antibiotics and ovulation



## xkissyx

does anyone know if antibiotics will affect ovulation??? i'm due to ovulate tomz and i was just wondering if taking the antibiotics will affect when i ovulate or not?? i can't stop taking the antibiotics as this ear infection needs to go the pain is 2 much ... the doctor said its safe to take these when trying to conceive so hopefully its safe to take while ovulating i'm scared of bein pushed back yet another month...


----------



## crossroads

I hope not as I am taking oxytetracycline.


----------



## AngelicTouch

_Some antibiotics do affect the ovulation, and 9 out of 10 will affect fertility, but if the doctors says they are safe to take then believe him, they know best! (most of the time)_


----------



## crossroads

AngelicTouch said:


> _Some antibiotics do affect the ovulation, and 9 out of 10 will affect fertility, but if the doctors says they are safe to take then believe him, they know best! (most of the time)_

wow 9 out of 10 will effect fertility?? That is scary! :shock: Where did you learn that?!

I'm seeing my doc soon and informing them that I'm ttc.


----------



## xkissyx

wow!! 9 out of 10 oh dear am stuffed then been takin antibiotics for ear infections about 5/6 times a year since i was born .....
doc didn't say they were safe but he was aware i'm TTC and that i'm ovulating very soon and he perscribed them anyways


----------



## crossroads

xkissyx said:


> wow!! 9 out of 10 oh dear am stuffed then been takin antibiotics for ear infections about 5/6 times a year since i was born .....
> doc didn't say they were safe but he was aware i'm TTC and that i'm ovulating very soon and he perscribed them anyways

Best to go back and see the doc to clarify the antibiotics situation? I'm going to.


----------



## enrisa

Wow, that means that there are less chances of getting preg taking antibiotics? Like 90% less chance? That sounds like a lot! I´m taking antibiotics at the moment :-( I have ear infection too, and a throat that is killing me. And being a teacher doesn´t help...


----------



## crossroads

Ladies I've done a google search and cannot find much about antibiotics and their effects on fertility. I have also thoroughly scanned the booklet that came with my antibiotics and there is nothing about fertility there.

To be safe, consult your doctor.


----------



## AngelicTouch

_I also googled, as crossroads did, but I also spoke to my doctor and he said there is a hell of alot of antibiotics out there that do affect fertility, and most people are not aware of it, maybe fertility was the wrong word, basically they affect the ovulation cycle, and cause difficulty in being able to concieve whilst actively taking them, although if you stopt aking them, your chances shoot right back up again. You should speak to your doctor and really squeeze answers out of him/her to find out exactly what you can and cant take! (If ttc)_


----------



## xkissyx

i'll call the doctor in the morning to confirm they are ok to take but i hardly think he'd give me something that will affect TTC when he knows we've had lots of hormonal problems so far ...... 

enrisa hunni i really feel for you i know how bad the pain is when i've got it bad i tend to goto bed till the painkillers kick i doubt nothing tops the pain of ear infection ... hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yes it does!!! You have to tell them that you are trying to concieve so they can give you a different prescription!! I just had to worry about this last cycle. If you didn't tell your doctor then you need to call them as soon as you can and make sure they didn't give something harmful. My doctor thanked me for telling him so he could help and make sure he gave me something safe. Hope you get things fixed! :hugs2:


----------



## Planning_baby

Hi, m planning a baby and took pantacid and O2 for treating stomach infection last week. I am supposedly ovulating this week. I took these medicines only for three days - twice a day. Will these impact m ovulation or fertility. We are desperately trying for a baby.


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm on tetracyclin (sp?) and have read some conflicting information. On the one hand I was warned that it can make the pill less effective but on the other it can give you false results when using a fertility monitor. However, I also read that antibiotics are also prescribed as part of fertility treatment to make sure there are no infections causing trouble. I don't know what to think! :shrug:


----------

